
Show HN: Built a handmade product launch platform - adawg_4
http://upakka.com
======
eskpe
Some of the listing appear to be counterfeit or at least copyright infringing
([https://upakka.com/p/5aa84dd6-090f-4791-b327-1070777b3c79/](https://upakka.com/p/5aa84dd6-090f-4791-b327-1070777b3c79/)),
do you have a plan for dealing with this?

~~~
adawg_4
Yes, that was an err on my part for that post. We are adding a getting started
guide later this week and in the docs it will include takedown requests. We
will also check for copyright!

------
adyer07
I like the idea of a platform dedicated solely to surfacing new things from
small makers - hopefully avoiding a winner-take-all kind of market.

My immediate two thoughts as an as an artist were “neat! I should submit
something” followed by “hmm, what is this going to cost me? Cash, or IP?” You
might consider addressing costs in your about page and the pop-up blurb; I’m
wary to even give out my google account without knowing that first.

~~~
adawg_4
Good question and were adding more to the about page with this info very soon.
For the moment we are planning on affiliate links as revenue. If your link so
happens to be one of our affiliates (ie amz or etsy) we'll add the link with
ours on it. Also eventually we will try to do ads that are non-personalized
and only related to search, but for posts from ppl on the platform for local
areas (they will provide location and so will the users using the site in the
settings menu). We like privacy and dont want to know what song you sing in
the shower to sell you soap!

